# Jetseal 109 Stock.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Is back....

All outstanding orders will be fulfilled today :thumb: 

We are also waiting on another consignment due early next week as this one is pretty much sold out. 

Thanks Guys! 

Johnny


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Woohoo ! :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Damn yeah! Can't wait to get my order


----------



## andyf (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Brilliant! Don't suppose you could do something about the weather though so that the sun arrives along with the Jetseal!????


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Jetseal*

Do you have 1 spare bottle if i order right away. Im off on holiday next week so wont be at home to collect if i need to wait for your re-stocking?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Do you have 1 spare bottle if i order right away. Im off on holiday next week so wont be at home to collect if i need to wait for your re-stocking?


Hi,

Afraid not, Jetseal has sold out again in less than 12 hours!

We will have new stocks on Monday next week.

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

can make this stuff quick ennough lol


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Got mine today. cheers.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> Got mine today. cheers.


Same here, cheers chaps :thumb:


----------



## zxrsteve (May 27, 2007)

Got mine too thanks :thumb:


----------



## mjh93sa (Jun 22, 2007)

Delivered this morning before nine. Top service!


----------



## Jules86 (Mar 6, 2007)

Got mine and i put the wrong address in! Was sorted instantly. Thank you so much!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys! 

More Jetseal arriving Monday/Tuesday :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i know your busy with the site but just wondered whens the next batch of jetseal in?

cheers


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Should be the middle of this week


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

John I ordered and paid for Mine last friday It said there were 5 in stock So is it on its way ? THANKS !


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

are they all sold again!!! I keep missing out. needed 2 this time!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Should have new stock in any day now... 

Was told Early this week delivery so fingers crossed 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ChuckH said:


> John I ordered and paid for Mine last friday It said there were 5 in stock So is it on its way ? THANKS !


Yes your should have gone to you :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Arrived today Thanks John ! ! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Jetseal is back in


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

aargghhhhh was hoping you'd be out of stock for a while yet!!! :wall:


----------

